# Housing inspection report - required?



## sentiman (Oct 5, 2014)

Hi all, 

Just a quick one. I've read numerous threads and there is a lot of confusion regarding providing a housing inspection report. 
for the UK spouse visa (settlement). 

There is no mention of it being a requirement in the maintenance and accommodation guide: 

gov.uk/government/publications/maintenance-and-accommodation-maa/maintenance-and-accommodation-maa--2

It does state that the eco might request one if they think there will be overcrowding:



> If posts issue guidance to applicants on accommodation, they should make it clear that any qualified body independent of the applicant or sponsor may prepare a report confirming the status of the proposed accommodation, that is, size, occupiers and so on.
> 
> Only where overcrowding seems likely, and there is no other way of determining this, should an ECO need to write the local authority or landlord, or ask the applicant to provide such evidence.


Now, in my situation my wife is a US citizen. I live with my mother and sister in a 3 bedroom house provided by a housing association. My mother is the sole tenant and pays rent for the property. My wife and I will have one room. 

The housing association have given approval for an additional occupant via letter as it's a 3 bedroom house for 5 occupants. The letter also states the current occupants . On top of this we will also provide the tenancy agreement which states the current occupants and includes a description of the house (3 bedroom, etc). 

I think we have enough docs to prove adequate accommodation here and that there won't be overcrowding. Could you please confirm? 

Thanks, 
sentiman


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

To me it was not worth the risk of being turned down or having the application delayed for the sake of £120


----------



## sentiman (Oct 5, 2014)

Hertsfem said:


> To me it was not worth the risk of being turned down or having the application delayed for the sake of £120


Thanks Hertsfem, that's true.

Anyone in a similar situation who can share their experience?


----------



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

sentiman said:


> Thanks Hertsfem, that's true.
> 
> Anyone in a similar situation who can share their experience?


Hi Sentiman,

I know what you mean but what I dont know is..what the ECO wants.

Dont expect the ECO to contact you asking further evidence/information. They simply dont do that. Instead, refuse the application with the reason.

The inspection report is for health and evironment purpose, not just for size of the accommodation. It's a letter but somewhat a certificate in which it shows the size of rooms and number of people currently occupied. In case of fire/emergency, would there be a difficulty for people to evacuvate the property etc.

I did it through the Health and Environment Department, through local council and they charged £59 to give the report. The procedure was..call them to book an appointment. It'd take 2 weeks for the inspection officer to ring you back and confirm a time with you to inspect the property. Onec he has visited your place, he'd send the report by post next day. The report is valid for 3 months.


Ive attached the copy of the inspection report Ive got. No council address but I had to call the council to get their number and book.























Hope this helps


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

We used this company here...

Immigration Property Inspections for UK VISA London, Immigration accommodation reports, Entry Clearance certificates, immigration accommodation inspection reports, housing surveys for immigration, UK Border Agency Entry Clearance, UKBA Inspections, L

They charged £120 for a 3 bedroom house. They can do the inspection as soon as the next day which can include weekends and after hours to suit. They were professional, helpful and prompt. They sent a copy via email for your to check and agree with what they had in the report, then they posted it the next day. I would recommend them highly..


----------



## sentiman (Oct 5, 2014)

Thanks guys. I'm looking into it now.

I thought the Housing Officer's (representative of the landlord) approval would cover current housing legislation needed for the uk spouse visa.


----------



## SHUVO GIRL (May 2, 2014)

Yell or Google 'property management' in the area you live and get some quotes from a few companies regarding a property inspection for visa purposes. Most of them will understand what you mean and will charge around £50-£60.

It's very important you include this in your file.


----------



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

SHUVO GIRL said:


> Yell or Google 'property management' in the area you live and get some quotes from a few companies regarding a property inspection for visa purposes. Most of them will understand what you mean and will charge around £50-£60.
> 
> It's very important you include this in your file.


Some include and some dont. From my research and enquiries, it became clear to me that this inspection doc becomes a mandatory doc only when its a shared accommodation. Please correct me if I am wrong


----------



## sentiman (Oct 5, 2014)

Hertsfem said:


> We used this company here...
> 
> <<link>>
> 
> They charged £120 for a 3 bedroom house. They can do the inspection as soon as the next day which can include weekends and after hours to suit. They were professional, helpful and prompt. They sent a copy via email for your to check and agree with what they had in the report, then they posted it the next day. I would recommend them highly..


Booked in with this one  How long does the inspection take roughly?

I checked their site and it says they require a photocopy of the applicants passport. Is it necessary?


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

sentiman said:


> Booked in with this one  How long does the inspection take roughly?
> 
> I checked their site and it says they require a photocopy of the applicants passport. Is it necessary?


The inspection takes about an hour. Yes it is necessary, you can email it to them.


----------



## sentiman (Oct 5, 2014)

Hertsfem said:


> The inspection takes about an hour. Yes it is necessary, you can email it to them.


I'll just show it to them in person instead


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

sentiman said:


> I'll just show it to them in person instead


I think you may find they need a copy for their file in case there are any queries etc. Nothing untoward...


----------



## meem (Oct 3, 2014)

So if you are a tenant of a private one bed rented apartment, not sharing, do you have to have a housing inspection report?


----------



## sentiman (Oct 5, 2014)

Hertsfem said:


> I think you may find they need a copy for their file in case there are any queries etc. Nothing untoward...


Cool, no probs!

Honestly I still don't get why I need the inspection done haha. I don't understand how in my situation I'd be considered 'sharing accommodation' with my parent and sibling.

I've lived at the property from day 1 for more than half of my life!


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

meem said:


> So if you are a tenant of a private one bed rented apartment, not sharing, do you have to have a housing inspection report?



No you don't


----------



## sentiman (Oct 5, 2014)

The house inspection was done earlier on. The guy was in and out within 20mins and emailed me the report soon after to check over. 

Glad to have got it out of the way, even if I may not need it...peace of mind.

Thanks all


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Glad you got sorted..


----------

